# Betta in 10 gallon



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

You have heard it a million times before (twice by me) but again I want opinions on what fish to put in a 10 gallon heavily planted tank with plenty of hiding spaces. So I want these repsonses;
1) Community with Betta and ADF
2) Community with ADF
3) Community of your liking.
Currently has 2 zebra danio, 1 clown loach, 1 emerald cory, and 1 ADF. I have no plan to take out any of these inhabitants. In Spring I plan to get a 30g. Till then they will live in my tank. With those fish, what could I add? Finally could I add shrimp? I would be really happy if I could. Last time my betta ate them. But with no betta would the ADF eat them? If so, shucks. If not, yay finally!Thanks


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

My ADF gobbles up shrimp like a piggy. I came home today to see one of the feeder ghost shrimp dangling from his mouth, and his belly round and happy. There are a few that find hiding places for a few days, but one by one they disappear. Usually they're cheap enough that I can replace them easy, (I wouldn't go for an ornamental shrimp with an ADF in the tank).

As for your 10 gal, I wouldn't add anything else right now, but that's just me. Maybe another ADF. (I love seeing ADF's interact.)


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Clown loaches are schooling fish and do best in groups of six or more. If kept alone the loach may become skittish and will hide a lot. A 10 gallon could house a young loach temporarily, but for a school you'd need something along the lines of 80 gallons as they can get REALLY big and are quite active fish. A 6 foot long or bigger aquarium would be suitable and a soft sand substrate is preferred as their barbels can wear down on gravel. 

Again, cories are schooling fish and you need at least six. A ten gallon isn't ideal but you could do it at a push. Soft substrate is preferred just like witch loaches and lots of plants and hiding spots. 

Zebra danios will do well in a 10 gallon, but you need to add at least 4 more to the group. They do prefer cooler water, however, and may not be compatible with the other species, especially a betta. 

ADFs are very social animals and you shouldn't keep them in groups smaller than three individuals. Make sure that they're not African clawed frogs as they get pretty big and can be aggressive.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I know all of the requirements for the fish and their social needs. the problem is I just feel bad for fish for example the clown loach and corydora both looked like they were suffering. the zebra danio we're in a bigger school but they died out and I want to try a new fish without getting more danio. that's why I want to know what fish you guys think would be good in a new tank. I would really love to return the fish but I don't know anybody who would take them in and my local fish store treats fish pretty bad. as to the african dwarf from, I did plan to up his numbers I just don't like having so many bottom dwellers but I am pretty sure they won't bother so I may get two today. the reason I told you my current stocking was too pretty much ask if I can get anything that I would want in a tank with a betta fish and an adf. those are two fish I want for sure in the tank but I want to know if there is anything else that I could add in a good community tank with my current fish


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Perhaps you could find a permanent home for them instead of giving them to your local fish stores? Ask around on forums and see if there's anyone near you that could take the fish, particularly the loach. If you get your 30 gallon you could easily house a school of cories, danios, a group of ADFs and a betta. You could probably add some snails and shrimp too if you wanted to


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

It might be a good idea to PM hrutan and see if he wants your emerald cory. I, too, recused a lonely cory and ended up with a larger tank and got more corys to keep him company. Emerald Corys are quite big, though, and I am not sure six in a 10 gallon is a good idea, especially with even more fish. I'd rehome him and the clown loach.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pretty sure hrutan is not a "he."


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

FrightyDog said:


> You have heard it a million times before (twice by me) but again I want opinions on what fish to put in a 10 gallon heavily planted tank with plenty of hiding spaces. So I want these repsonses;
> 1) Community with Betta and ADF
> 2) Community with ADF
> 3) Community of your liking.
> Currently has *2 zebra danio, 1 clown loach, 1 emerald cory*, and 1 ADF. I have no plan to take out any of these inhabitants. In Spring I plan to get a 30g. Till then they will live in my tank. With those fish, what could I add? Finally could I add shrimp? I would be really happy if I could. Last time my betta ate them. But with no betta would the ADF eat them? If so, shucks. If not, yay finally!Thanks


You cannot keep this fish in those numbers, they need proper shcools/shoals with a MINIMUM of 6 each, keep fewer numbers will result in them stressing, hiding, not acting normally, or becoming more aggressive/nippy and possibly having the dominant fish harassing the weakest to the point of death (danios). With the proper numbers you cannot keep any of those in a 10g either, they need more swim room and more water to dilute their bio load. All danio species (except tiniwni aka gold ring danio) are fast, darty, fin nippy non betta friendly fish. Clown loaches and emerald cories need 30g-50g tanks with hiding/shades places and sand substrates as they will forage for food and gravel can destroy their barbels (little whiskers on their snout) leaving them vulnerable to infection. I have not kept adf and have no info on them. I strongly recommend re-homing your current fish stock and picking something less hyper and small enough to fit in a 10g. Perhaps neon tetra.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

ADF can get depressed fairly easily, and need to have buddies. My current one is only alone right now because his buddy passed. As much as I see people house their bettas with other fish, successfully, I wouldn't recommend it. You may have a complacent betta for months, even a year or so, and suddenly they snap and your fish start getting injured or killed. 

For a 10 gal, I would recommend your Betta, maybe 2-3 (or 4) ADF's, and maybe two snails? Some shrimp? Or maybe splitting the 10 gal in half and housing two Bettas, with 2 ADF on each side?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

kr1st3n said:


> For a 10 gal, I would recommend your Betta, maybe 2-3 (or 4) ADF's, and maybe two snails? Some shrimp? Or maybe splitting the 10 gal in half and housing two Bettas, with 2 ADF on each side?


Thanks for your concern everybody. Is hrutan in socal? If so then I will definitely give it up! I am willing to get rid of everyone except my girlfriend's favorite...jellybean...the ADF. I WILL add more ADF soon. I forgot to do it today (i planned on it and got wrapped up I even forgot the water change). Yeah so thanks everyone. As to neon tetras, aren't they fin nippers? Would rasboras be better? I also got another comment on endlers which I am ok. I found some blue ones at petsmart. Thanks everyone I really appreciate the comments.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you rehome your other fish below are some ideas for starting over:

My 10 gallon houses Random the Betta, six ADF, male Endlers and male Dwarf Panda Guppies and two Nerites with no issues.

I have had ADF with Sakura Shrimp, RCS and Ghosties and the only time they ate one was if it was dying or dead or they caught it by accident. ADF are too slow and too blind to catch a healthy shrimp. I would not, however, recommend putting shrimp with anything unless the tank is densely planted or the shrimp can stress and sicken. For long-term success with shrimp and Betta you need a veritable jungle. 

Or, if you like inverts, you could look into Dwarf Crayfish. I have had both CPO and Cambarellus texanus with Betta and ADF.

Neons can be nippy if not in large enough shoals ... like 15+. I find Ember Tetras are not as nippy nor as "zippy" as my Neons. Rasboras are neat and small. I have Sundadanio axelrodi in with Betta; they are about .75". My absolute favorites are Dario Dario and Dario hysginon but they require live food like Micro or Walter worms. The worms are too small for the Betta or the ADF to find or eat so you don't have to worry about them bloatiing. Dario require hides and Java Moss as they like their own territory. 

You could try Habrosus Cories as they are slightly larger than Pygy Cories and not quite as sensitive. You could easily do one Betta, six ADF and 10+ Habrosus in the 10. My Habrosus stay bottom middle and bottom of my 20 long.

I have Betta in with all the above-mentioned with no issues.

I'm not linking this site suggesting you buy from Rachel. It's her fish profiles which are extremely helpful. Just hover over the photo and click on the little square with the arrow. When I see a fish I like and that will fit in my parameters, I go to YouTube to see videos so I can get an idea of their behavior.

Freshwater Fish | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> My 10 gallon houses Random the Betta, six ADF, male Endlers and male Dwarf Panda Guppies and two Nerites with no issues.Freshwater Fish | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd[/URL]


You must have some pretty hardcore filtration on that tenner. :shock:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

kr1st3n said:


> You must have some pretty hardcore filtration on that tenner. :shock:


Nope. Two 58 GPH internal filters with spray bars. If you religiously check parameters and do water changes as soon as indicated (for the 10 it's 25% weekly), keep the bottom clean, don't over feed and have a jungle of plants you can do a lot of things. You just have to be conscientious. In addition, there's a huge difference in keeping tiny Nano/Micro fish and ADF which don't have much of a bioload.

Oops, forgot to add: According a couple of frog forums where I lurk an ADF has the bioload of a small/medium Tetra.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Heavier filtration than most might do for a 10, I meant. I agree with the fact that as long as you keep the params in check, most tanks are fairly good to go.  As long as you know what you're doing, that is!!!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

My tank is pretty heavily planted. Here are some pictures. It's due for a water change btw college is hard.








Would a shrimp be ok in there? And would crayfish harass the frogs? I like your stock and would be fine with that. I just want some variety. I love shrimp, but craydads are cool too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought you meant cannister filters and the like.  Mine are just simple internals rated up to 20 gallons. If you're in the US, www.truaqua.com gives Betta Fish members 20% off their IF series through December. Just PM for the code.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

I would add some more plants to the left side, and maybe around the back, if you want to do the shrimp. They LOVE to hide, and come out when the other animals are resting, or have just eaten. I just wouldn't get too attached to them, because both Bettas and ADFs sometimes either accidentally (or on purpose) eat them, harass them, or just get a bit too curious for their own good. So, I keep shrimp around in my tank, but I don't name them.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I thought you meant cannister filters and the like.  Mine are just simple internals rated up to 20 gallons.


No, no... I love me some internals.  I have a 20 G with two piggy puffers, and I plan on doubling up some internals that are rated 30 G each.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your tank is gorgous and exactly what I would have if I didn't have inverts with predators. I would consider it lightly planted and not suitable for shrimp to survive long-term. Remember: They (and Crays) spend a lot of time on the bottom. If they were caught in the far right they couldn't get to sufficient cover in time. I know people are tired of seeing this but it's my 20 long and densely planted enough for inverts. The 10 is the same. In neither tank do the inverts hide; even the shrimp are out in the front at feeding time and throughout the day. I should mention my 20 and 10 are on a stand next to my end of the sofa so I spend a lot of time watching them. Ah, the pleasures of retirement. ;-)


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Whenever someone asks me what the difference between lightly/moderately/densely planted is... I'll show them this thread. lol. My 5 G is currently moderately planted, with just enough room in the middle for my frogs to come out and get fed, the snails to come and get their snack, and my Betta to dart around. (Mind, this is an older photo, and the plants have grown in a bit more.)


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Love dem plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PS: Yes, college is hard but well worth it.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> PS: Yes, college is hard but well worth it.


Going for Zoology haha. Animals are my life! But back on topic wow is that planted. What types of plants can I get to make it look like that. I would love that set up!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Believe it or not, it's mostly Anubias and Crypts with a few Swords thrown in. The front left corner is Subwassertang tied to a Cholla stick. I'm getting new photos (that one is from May) because that Subwassertang is about half-way up the tank and 4" deep! And I have Java Moss, Dwarf Water Lilies and Red Tiger Lotus, too.

There is some Cabomba and Narrow Leaf Anacharis that are floating along with a couple of the Anubias. Low light, low tech for me. ;-)


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeez, Russell, that's some hardcore plant growth there lol. I wish my tanks looked like that but obviously my plants have other ideas haha. Like melting. Yes. That seems to be their favourite thing to do xD 

FrightyDog, I would suggest adding more plants to that tank (by more I mean LOTS: you can never have too many!) as it will make everyone feel more comfortable and confident. The more plants the happier your fish/shrimp/frogs/whatever will be so don't _ever_ hesitate when it comes to adding more plants haha.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Well do be careful when adding more anubias. You should QT them from other Anubias and make sure they don't have the rhizome rot disease first.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, Kisiel, see why I said I wish I could send you some Subwassertang? 

Always, always inspect the rhizome on Anubias and other plants which grow that way. Plants that have rot don't always have disease; some can get rot if mishandled, bruised or if tied too tight to so always tie Anubias loosely to its anchor. If you know your plant source chances of getting rhizome rot are very slim. I only buy from three.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I just changed the water, looks phenominal, and I am going to add some nice plants probably sunday then


----------

